# After grooming pics!



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Today, after grooming my 3 girls, I thought I would try to take a couple of group shots. These are of Molly, CC her daughter who is expecting soon, very soon, and Vallee her other daughter. CC and Vallee have different sires, just in case anyone would ask! <grin> Amazing how much Molly and Vallee look so much alike. As you can see, I am NOT a photographer, but I got a good laugh from these girls and they got a good laugh at me I am sure!!

The first one is of CC.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kathy
They are so cute, I love the third picture, it looks like Molly is telling you to waitas Valle is not ready. Or is she saying Cookies please And CC just poses each time, doing it all for mom:biggrin1:
Sweet pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Awwwww My girls!!!! I love them!!! Its amazing how much Vallee and Molly look alike. Actually they all look alike. You did a great job. 

I see you and Julie have the same cameras. The date ones!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Today, after grooming my 3 girls, I thought I would try to take a couple of group shots. These are of Molly, CC her daughter who is expecting soon, very soon, and Vallee her other daughter. CC and Vallee have different sires, just in case anyone would ask! <grin> Amazing how much Molly and Vallee look so much alike. As you can see, I am NOT a photographer, but I got a good laugh from these girls and they got a good laugh at me I am sure!!
> 
> The first one is of CC.


Kathy..Your girls are just beautiful!!!

CC and Vallee remind me of my Gabriel


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures Kathy.

All three girls are just beautiful! It's amazing how much Molly and Vallee look alike!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love that last picture, Kathy. The girls look beautiful. I didn't realize how much Vallee resembles her mother in the front markings.

Beautiful trio!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathy, all your girls look beautiful! I can't even tell the difference between Molly and Vallee from the front! Is Molly on the left? I love the second picture of her... it's like she's saying come on mom, you're taking way too long with this! LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy,
They are adorable and Vallee even has the same genetic head tilt as her mother! Does CC like her hair in her face? Dora does that as well. If I do too much top knot, she shreds her hair so I can't put it up!

Is it too late to sneak Dora in the for grooming? Or do you minding waiting until after her outdoor agility lesson tomorrow after this rain! <shudder!>

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathy,

The girls are beautiful. Like mother, like daughters. You have to love them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Kathy your girls look beautiful, you must have had a very busy time getting all ready at once.*


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh how beautiful they are.........


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Kathy you have three beautiful little girls. 

My three boys said they were hotties:biggrin1:


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Such beautiful girls Kathy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> I see you and Julie have the same cameras. The date ones!!!!


How do I get rid of that date? I am a camera dummy!! But then again, I suppose I should leave it as my mind doesn't work great either, and this way, at least down the road later I will know when it was taken!!! LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Diane,
I agree, have similar markings in the front.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I didn't realize how much Vallee resembles her mother in the front markings.
> 
> Beautiful trio!


Kimberly,
The look so much alike also with their body markings. In fact, Tom has a very hard time telling them apart when they are curled up on the floor. Momma (me) always knows!! lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Kathy,
> They are adorable and Vallee even has the same genetic head tilt as her mother! Does CC like her hair in her face? Dora does that as well. If I do too much top knot, she shreds her hair so I can't put it up!
> 
> Is it too late to sneak Dora in the for grooming? Or do you minding waiting until after her outdoor agility lesson tomorrow after this rain! <shudder!>
> ...


Thank you Amanda. CC's head coat typically doesn't get in her eye's and the part that does, is pretty short. Not by being cut, but just is. <grin> The head tilt thing I do believe is genetic in humans too, as my mother, sister and I all do it whenever we have a picture taken. It is so funny and something we never noticed until another family member pointed it out to us several years ago!!!

Bring Dora up, I will be happy to groom her, but she might just end up staying for a very long visit!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Adorable !! Makes me want just one more !!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh how beautiful!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kathy, your girls are gorgeous! Love those top knots!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Kathy you have beautiful girls.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

It's different on all cameras, but if you can find the manual, I'm sure it's an easy thing to do.
The nice thing about digital cameras is that the time info still gets recorded, even if it's not visible on the pictures. Right-click on any photo in My Pictures and click on Properties at the bottom and you will see the info for the image. That is assuming it is set right in the camera of course.....

And just getting three dogs to kind of look into the same direction as the camera is quite a sucess in itself, they are so cute!

And yay, more puppies to look forward to!

Alexa



Kathy said:


> How do I get rid of that date? I am a camera dummy!! But then again, I suppose I should leave it as my mind doesn't work great either, and this way, at least down the road later I will know when it was taken!!! LOL


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathy, you have 3 gorgeous girls!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Why is it I could not even keep one dog in full coat, while you manage 3 in one morning! You do a beautiful job and your girls are sooooo beautiful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- you gotta get you, your mom and your sister to each hold a havanese and all head tilt  That would be a priceless picture!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful trio Kathy.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*3 Beautiful Girls*

Kathy - they look so lovely. I am going to have to get some puppy show grooming tips from you - Bugsy always looks so wonderful. :thumb:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, very pretty furry family pics!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kathy,
Your guys and girls are so cute! 

Ryan


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

They are so pretty!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a beautiful trio! 

Wanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Cosmosmom said:


> Adorable !! Makes me want just one more !!


You can have just one more Catherine, I know you can!!! LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Alexa said:


> It's different on all cameras, but if you can find the manual, I'm sure it's an easy thing to do.
> The nice thing about digital cameras is that the time info still gets recorded, even if it's not visible on the pictures. Right-click on any photo in My Pictures and click on Properties at the bottom and you will see the info for the image. That is assuming it is set right in the camera of course.....
> 
> And just getting three dogs to kind of look into the same direction as the camera is quite a sucess in itself, they are so cute!
> ...


Alexa, thanks for the camera tip, I will have to remember that. However, at my age, it is the "remembering" part that messes me up!!! :frusty:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> Why is it I could not even keep one dog in full coat, while you manage 3 in one morning! You do a beautiful job and your girls are sooooo beautiful!


Linda, I am lucky that my dogs have great coats that are sooo easy to care for. I don't rarely brush them weekly, and if they should get a mat it either combs out very easily or I can most of the time pull it out with my fingers. Having good combs and brushes helps too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Kathy- you gotta get you, your mom and your sister to each hold a havanese and all head tilt  That would be a priceless picture!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, that would be hysterical!!! I need to remember that when everyone is here for Christmas!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> Kathy - they look so lovely. I am going to have to get some puppy show grooming tips from you - Bugsy always looks so wonderful. :thumb:


Anytime Lisa, just let me know. Hey, are you going to the Palm Springs shows? Is anyone from this forum going?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I would love to go to a dog show and meet with my forum friends. At this point I can only make it to local shows. Which reminds me, is anyone going to the San Mateo show on the 28, 29 and 30??


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Which Shows for MeMe?*



Kathy said:


> Anytime Lisa, just let me know. Hey, are you going to the Palm Springs shows? Is anyone from this forum going?


No Palm Springs - boo hoo - we're just going to be at the San Mateo shows. Which I expect to see you in the ring for Ms. Kathy. However, I really don't want to get best of opposites to Bugsy, so should you feel like leaving him home...LOL. Only kidding. MeMe will do just fine - her time to win will come.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julia & Lisa, I'll be at the San Mateo shows, too. Kathy, I had thought about Palm Springs but with these pups and travel plans in Dec, Jan & Feb already, I need to stay home a little more.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

I would love to come and cheer you on.  I should be able to make Saturday show for sure, maybe Friday, but not on Sunday. When are the Havanese being shown and in which ring?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

juliav said:


> I would love to go to a dog show and meet with my forum friends. At this point I can only make it to local shows. Which reminds me, is anyone going to the San Mateo show on the 28, 29 and 30??


I have entered, but not sure if I will come. Depends on the puppies and life in general! <grin>


----------

